# Dateien >1Mb uplaoden



## DexXxtrin (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Bei meiner Homepage habe ich das Problem, dass mir FileZilla dateine welche grösser als 1Mb sind nicht rauflädt.
In der Warteschlaufe zeigt es den Status han. Der Prozuentale anteil geht auch bis 100%, doch dann beginnt er mit der Datei neu und auf dem Server ist nichts.... Was ist das Problem, wie kann ich es lösen?

Gruss DexXxtrin

(Hoster: highspeed.li)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo DexXxtrin,

das kann dir nur dein Provider sagen - bitte ihn, in den LOG-Files nachzusehen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

